# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Powiększone węzły chłonne pod pachą

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, na co wskazują powiększone węzły chłonne pod pachą??? 
Czy powinnam iść z tym od razu do onkologa?

Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## focus9

Powiększenie węzłów chłonnych stanowi zawsze sytuację niepokojącą, która wymaga szybkiej reakcji ze strony lekarza. Niepodpuszczane wydaje się poddawanie pacjenta obserwacji, szczególnie trwającej kilka tygodni lub miesięcy.
Zdecydowana większość limfadenopatii (inna nazwa dla powiększenia węzłów chłonnych) ma podłoże nienowotworowe. Pomimo postępu wiedzy medycznej i metod diagnostycznych nie we wszystkich przypadkach udaje się wykryć jednoznaczną przyczynę. Ważne jest w tym przypadku bardziej wykluczenie groźnych chorób niż ustalenie przyczyny do końca. Im pacjent jest starszy tym ryzyko, że mamy do czynienia z nowotworem jest większe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwiększenie elementów budulcowych węzła chłonnego może nastąpić z nieznanych przyczyn lub w odpowiedzi na zakażenie w obrębie najbliżej położonego narządu. Dochodzi do produkcji przeciwciał i tak węzły powiększają się. tak dzieje sie w przypadku zakażeń bakteryjnych, wirusowych, grzybiczych. niestety w przypadku kiedy do węzłów napływają komórki rakotwórcze wtedy węzły powieszają sie i zmieniaja swoją konsystencję. węzły przez jakis czas są w stanie zatrzymać komórki rakowe jednak, gdy jest ich coraz wiecej.... radzę udać się do onkologa. polecam także ciekawą lekturę na ten temat na stronie

----------


## susu

Zwiekszenie wezłow chłonnych moze swiadczyc o przebytej chorobie [np.grypa], lub o reakcji alergicznej. Ale moze swiadczyc tez o nowotworze...oczywiście nie na 100%, gdyż o nowotworze mogą swiadczyć wyczuwane pod pachą guzki.
Ale lepiej idź do lekarza... 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiem tak strachy na lachy! mnie rok temu powiększyły się węzły, jeden na szyi, widoczny był, pod pachą dwa około 2,4 cm miały... przeszłam szereg badań piersi, krwi, wylądowałam u onkologa - biopsja nic nie wykazała... dręczyłam się i tak się bałam, myślalam że zwariuję, lekarz onkolog wysłał mnie do laryngologa i zasugerował że może to choroby odzwierzęce.. zaszłam w ciąże jakieś pół roku po tej sytuacji, zbadałam się na toksoplazmozę wyszło że przechodziłam ją przed ciążą w awidoczności! jakież było moje zdziwienie ale i radość że to nic innego, do tej pory mam te węzły tyle że one się dużo zmniejszyły, jednak są... toksoplazmoza ciągle przeciwciała mam, nie leczyłam jej, ciąża super się rozwija, jestem szczęśliwa że to nic groźnego, ale lekarze od razu kierują do onkologa zamiast się zastanowić poważnie nad przebadaniem pod kątem chorób różnych jest ich cała masa i nie chcą dawać skierowań, a badania kosztują, dlatego wtedy takich nie zrobiłam, nie czytać takich artykułów bo tylko nabijają głowę!

----------

